# 5-Pack of supernatural adventure novels - ON KU



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There were real Salem witches back in 1692. They foresaw the coming of the Witchcraft Trials and fled from that place to Raine's Landing, Mass. And the town has been full of strange magic ever since ... the good kind and the bad. Because a dark, enduring curse has been cast. Nobody who was born here can ever leave.

DARK RAIN

Ex-cop Ross Devries and his sidekick Cassie Mallory are facing a huge supernatural threat. An evil spirit in the body of a man has come into Raine's Landing. He loves to control people and feed on their fear. And not even the town's adepts - magicians descended from the Salem witches - can stop him. Ross and Cassie don't have any magic, just their guns and fists and wits. But will they be enough?

NIGHT OF DEMONS

Ex-cop Ross Devries and his sidekick Cassie Mallory are in more danger than they've ever been. A serial killer called The Shadow Man has arrived from Boston, fleeing from the law. But once inside Raine's Landing, he gets hold of a magic wand and begins using it to terrible effect. He has a local adept on his side, a young woman who hates the town. And together, they begin to rain down Hell upon the Landing.

MIDNIGHT'S ANGELS

Ex-cop Ross Devries and his sidekick Cassie Mallory are facing almost certain death. 3 monstrous flying creatures have arrived in Raine's Landing. They're serving an evil older than the Universe. Their powers keep growing until little can withstand them. And if Ross and Cass are to have any chance of winning through, they're going to have to make some very strange new friends.

DEADLY VIOLET

Ex-cop Ross Devries and his sidekick Cassie Mallory are watching their world fall apart. Because a psychic girl in the town's past has gotten hold of a magic jewel and reached out through time to Raine's Landing in the present day. The problem is, she's warped reality by doing that. And if Ross and Cass are going to stop their hometown disappearing, then they're going to need a lot of help.

SPEAK OF THE DEVIL

Ex-cop Ross Devries and his sidekick Cassie Mallory are up against True Evil. Raine's Landing should still be deep in winter, but an unseasonable thaw has come. As the snows melt, corpses are discovered.with ritual marks carved into them. Somebody is practicing black magic. Demons have been summoned, dark spells cast. And Ross and Cass find themselves in a brutal fight against the Hordes of Hell.

_"When it comes to fiction for me, characters are first and foremost the most important factor in drawing me into the story, and Mr. Richards' characters are absolutely wonderful. The action is fast and furious, with plenty of witchcraft, magic, and supernatural beings. His writing is atmospheric and spooky, once you start you will find it hard to put down" - The Monster Librarian.

"Just hums along, taking you at high speed to places of which you have never dreamed. Be sure to pick up a copy of this superb fantasy" - The Deepening Review Site.

"Fans of Laurell K. Hamilton and the Sookie Stockhouse novels will thoroughly enjoy this urban fantasy thriller" - SF Revu.

"Richards is a master at suspending disbelief and combining horror, fantasy and humor in a way that will mesmerize readers from cover to cover" - RT Book Reviews - sf/fantasy section.

"By weaving this fantasy into a modern setting, Richards creates something unique" - Alternative Reads.

"A hell of a writer, one of today's masters of dark fiction" - Mario Guslandi, Horror World.

"A terrific author. A unique and eloquent voice" - editor John Pelan.

"Excellent series. Very enjoyable with an interesting twist on the urban fantasy template" - Robert Cottrell.

"Tremendously entertaining. I thoroughly recommend this to all fans of the paranormal genre" - author Gaston Sanders.

"If you love the fantasy genre, like the Dresden Files, you will love this series as well! I hope (it) never ends!" - Cynthia Cleckler.

"I always enjoy the Raine's Landing adventures. I love the characters and setting. The author always brings a great villain or villains. The stories always have a great mystery to solve" - 9 Levels._

Take a closer look at The Raine's Landing Novels: Books 1 to 5.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book!  

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.  You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.  Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link.  Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows.  This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!  Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.  For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum.  Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards!  Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, Ann & Betsy!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

5 full-length novels for just $2.99.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The SPECIAL OFFER on much of my work on Kindle continues. And the rest is at a good price too. The full list is below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the SPECIAL OFFER on most of my e-books continues.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Find out more about this highly-praised supernatural series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that thing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on most of my Kindle e-books is still on. Pick up some top fiction at a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this one will keep you reading for a long time.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sixth novel in the series -- WITCH HUNTER -- is also available on Kindle, and is now on offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But you can buy the first five for an even better price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These novels are still on offer. Or why not buy these 5 collected ones and get a lot of reading for an even better price?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Very Happy Holidays to all of you!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A happy 2019 to everyone at KBoards!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

5 novels in one huge ebook ... great value.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. Here's your chance to grab a bargain.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Each of the 5 novels has had great reviews. See the books below for details.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a sixth one available too ... with a seventh of the way.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, all 5 full-length novels are collected in one eBook and are on Very Special Offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. Take advantage of this one-time offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm wishing everyone at KBoards a terrific Easter break.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offers on many of my eBooks are still in place.


----------



## sergejkuznecov (May 3, 2019)

Beautiful book)


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you so very much, Serge. The cover art is by top Welsh artist Steve Upham.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And so are many of the covers of my Kindle books.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I haven't cancelled my Special Offers yet. So take advantage of them while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks includes full-length novels and some Huge collections.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that includes all 6 novels in this supernatural thriller series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case ... for the moment at least.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Spacial Offer on this series of novels is still on ... with the seventh book due in a couple of months!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of the fiction included in this Special Offer first went into print from professional publishing houses.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it is still available at a Special Offer price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case. A great offer. Why not take advantage of it?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of these novels have great reviews on Amazon, and elsewhere.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

5 full-length supernatural thrillers at a bargain price. Only on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Each of these 5 novels has some great reviews. Check them out by clicking on them in my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A huge great read for fans of fantasy thrillers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can now read the first 5 full-length novels in this series for FREE on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The 7th novel is due on Kindle soon. So here's your chance to get up to speed with the continuing Raine's Landing story.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There will be 8 novels in this series. Catch up now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

$2.99 for five full-length novels.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get yourself a copy of this huge eBook on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to get a copy ... or read it on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get this eBook at a great price. or read it on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance for you to do that, urban fantasy fans.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Now at a terrific Special Offer price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are 6 novels so far in this series.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With 5 of them available here for a good low price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The vast majority of my eBooks can be read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And they're mostly available at an affordable price too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

May I wish a Very Happy Holiday to everyone at KindleBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Plenty of reading for the New Year ... and at an unbeatable price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my eBooks on Kindle are at low prices and available to read on KU too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this huge 5 volume eBook.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are 8 intended novels in the entire series. Here's your chance to catch up with the continuing story.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The 7th novel in this series in this series is now out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, this huge eBook is on KU and at a bargain price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And you can still get it at that low price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are 7 full-length novels in this series, all of them on KU.

THE RAINE'S LANDING NOVELS 1-5


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A great deal of my supernatural fiction can now be read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And almost all of it can be bought at a Special Offer Price as well.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are 7 full-length novels no far in this series, all available at a Special Offer Price or to be read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With the eighth and last novel on the way next year. Here's your chance to catch up on the series, in eBook, paperback, or on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There witches are descendants of the Salem ones ... the real ones who did not stand trial.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

5 full-length novels in one eBook ... available to read on KU too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This entire series is available to read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to all my readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's some great fantasy reading for 2022 ... there are 7 full-length novels in this series with just one to go.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This series of full-length dark fantasy novels has top reviews, not only from readers but from review websites.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Available on Kindle ... or as a paperback or on KU.


----------

